# What do you think is the best pellet?



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I like Dainichi. I don't think anything compares to the quality of results you get from their food but what do you guys feed your fish? I feed about 80% Dainichi Veggie FX, some NLS and mysis to my Malawi.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have had good luck with NLS, fresh dug earthworms from the back yard, fozen krill, salmon, cod and I also feed omega one super veggie kelp flakes and omega one super color flakes. I thought about buying dainichi but the ingredients are pretty similar to the NLS and in combination with everything else I am feeding I think it is a pretty good combo. My fish grow really fast and are coloring very nicely.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

You really ought to try dainichi. It isn't the ingredients, it's the process. They have it locked down. Buying a bag and feeding it by itself for 2 months won't kill you and you may be shocked at the results.

Stay away from salmon it's too rich and fatty for the fish to digest and live a loong time. Feed them the milt (skin portion with scales) chopped. It'll sheen them up and increase fin thickness and healing speed from the keratin don't feed the meat. Whitefish is best for malawi cichlids. It's why I don't use Omega One.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

New Life Spectrum, mysis shrimp. I have used dainichi years ago but had mixed results so I stopped. Dainichi may have been 100% innocent and the bloat that hit that tank was something else entirely, but worry steered me back to NLS.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

aquariam said:


> I like Dainichi. I don't think anything compares to the quality of results you get from their food but what do you guys feed your fish? I feed about 80% Dainichi Veggie FX, some NLS and mysis to my Malawi.


If Dainichi is that good, why feed anything else?

I feed NLS exclusively because of the results that I've gotten from it over the past five years or so that I've been using it on 50+ species.



> Stay away from salmon it's too rich and fatty for the fish to digest and live a loong time. Feed them the milt (skin portion with scales) chopped. It'll sheen them up and increase fin thickness and healing speed from the keratin don't feed the meat. Whitefish is best for malawi cichlids. It's why I don't use Omega One.


Some people go deep into fish nutrtion, or try to. I think I'd give up on the hobby or drop down to one tank if I had to be concerned with this.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

prov356 said:


> I feed NLS exclusively because of the results that I've gotten from it over the past five years or so that I've been using it on 50+ species.


I truly love the fact that I can feed NLS (one single forumla) to every single tank I own including the salt water reef tank.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I was feeding my pseudo. saulosi omega veg. flake mixed with spurlina and garlic flake for a months,not much breeding,they seemed to like it,I was growing out some fry,feeding them NLS grow,decided to give the saulosi some,they really went after it,slowly got them switched over to it exclusively,they have thickened up,colored up and I am over run with fry,I think I,m going to start giving them the 1 mm size,as it's not as high in protein


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

prov356 said:


> aquariam said:
> 
> 
> > I like Dainichi. I don't think anything compares to the quality of results you get from their food but what do you guys feed your fish? I feed about 80% Dainichi Veggie FX, some NLS and mysis to my Malawi.
> ...


I don't plan to. The NLS just has to run out. It's already a very marginal amount of the diet. I only bought it as an interim as the Dainichi was on mailorder. The mysis are for the extra protein some of my fish (ie aulonocara) need. I believe in the Dainichi name 110%. It's what Cichlid Complete was by Hikari in 2004 which has since been discontinued, a perfect fish food. NLS is darn good no doubt but I like this better. If you look at Des (member)'s youtube videos- particularly his malawi show, that's 100% dainichi. The fish are healthier than a horse and just bleeding color.



prov356 said:


> Some people go deep into fish nutrtion, or try to. I think I'd give up on the hobby or drop down to one tank if I had to be concerned with this.


We all approach our hobbies from a different angle 
< That sunshine is 2" and raised on 100% Dainichi. That's worth something. 

Cheers.



Number6 said:


> New Life Spectrum, mysis shrimp. I have used dainichi years ago but had mixed results so I stopped. Dainichi may have been 100% innocent and the bloat that hit that tank was something else entirely, but worry steered me back to NLS.


The clay in Dainichi is supposed to decrease the chance of bloat :?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> The mysis are for the extra protein some of my fish (ie aulonocara) need.


Doesn't Dainichi make something with adequate protein?



> If you look at Des (member)'s youtube videos- particularly his malawi show, that's 100% dainichi. The fish are healthier than a horse and just bleeding color.


We can all show video's of nice fish that are fed different things. Just means whatever we're doing is working.



> That sunshine is 2" and raised on 100% Dainichi. That's worth something.


Just means Dainichi has done fine by them. Doesn't make it better than anything else.



> The clay in Dainichi is supposed to decrease the chance of bloat


Oh my, feeding fish 'clay'? Am I reading that right? Where did the thought that it decreases the chance of bloat come from?

Your points simply imply Dainichi is doing ok by you. There are a lot of good foods out there. I don't think you've proven your opinion that any one is better than any other. My position has always been just find a good food and go with it. Feeding nowadays shouldn't be complicated.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

aquariam said:


> Feed them the milt (skin portion with scales) chopped.


Milt is sperm.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

What type of nls are u guys using??? Curious cuz I'm thinking of trying it


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I thought the clay in Dainichi was for the mineral content, not bloat prevention... ?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

bluenosebully6 said:


> What type of nls are u guys using??? Curious cuz I'm thinking of trying it


I use NLS cichlid 1mm sinking pellets.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> bluenosebully6 said:
> 
> 
> > What type of nls are u guys using??? Curious cuz I'm thinking of trying it
> ...


This is what I am feeding as well....even to my large peacocks and others.


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

I've used NLS for many years with great success.

But, I recently bought a tub to feed my mobas. I dunno if maybe I got a dried out batch, but as soon as they hit the water brown/red dust would basically just go everywhere. It was impossible to keep the tank clean with this stuff. And when the fish would eat them, more brown dust would spew out.

I switched to Dainichi just to give it a shot. I have to say the water has been much cleaner, and the fish seem to be responding very well to it. Now this is a new group that is probably just getting acclimated and feeling better about things, so Im' not going to attribute too much to the food. But they all have much nicer color then they did before.

All in all, I'm happy I made the switch if only for the water clearing reasons. But I really don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Bevo5 said:


> I've used NLS for many years with great success.
> 
> But, I recently bought a tub to feed my mobas. I dunno if maybe I got a dried out batch, but as soon as they hit the water brown/red dust would basically just go everywhere. It was impossible to keep the tank clean with this stuff. And when the fish would eat them, more brown dust would spew out.
> 
> I switched to Dainichi just to give it a shot. I have to say the water has been much cleaner, and the fish seem to be responding very well to it.


I'll get that brown dust from NLS towards towards the end of the container, when its new I dont get it.

*** been using Dianichi color supreme for about 3 weeks to see if it will color my fish up more and it leaves a oily looking film on top of the water and I noticed alot of small particles floating around 1-2 mins after I feed the fish too. I never had either of those problem with NLS. The Dainichi has a hard gray coating, I think maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Sub-Mariner said:
> 
> 
> > bluenosebully6 said:
> ...


me 3 its the best


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Oh my, feeding fish 'clay'? Am I reading that right? Where did the thought that it decreases the chance of bloat come from?





Number6 said:


> I thought the clay in Dainichi was for the mineral content, not bloat prevention... ?


http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food_ColorFX.html

*"Furthermore, the scouring
action of the clay enhances the rejuvenation of the digestive
tract which when combined with only two sources of starch (flour as
binder and wheat germ as a source of vitamin E and B) makes COLOR FX
a superb choice of food for even the most delicate of herbivores."*

http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food_color.html
*"As in all Dainichi foods, there is calcium montmorillonite clay to simulate
the natural ingestion of mineral particles and to bind and neutralize
metabolic toxins."*

Hey aquariam does your ColorFX clump together?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> the scouring action


So, now fish need their digestive tracts 'scoured'?



> "As in all Dainichi foods, there is calcium montmorillonite clay to simulate
> the natural ingestion of mineral particles and to bind and neutralize
> metabolic toxins."


Bunch of meaningless marketing hype that they're hoping we'll believe IMO. It actually turns me off of their product. I wouldn't go near it now. No trust.

Compare it to the NLS site. Pablo talks straight forward about his product and even has a Q & A Forum where he or a representative will respond to any questions/concerns. I've posted there. I've even seen Pablo post here. I feel better buying my fish food from other hobbyists and dealing with people who talk to me like a hobbyist would, not a used car saleman. Just me. Go with what you like.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike_G said:


> aquariam said:
> 
> 
> > Feed them the milt (skin portion with scales) chopped.
> ...


... Are you sure?

As for Pablo Tepoot I find him a little abrasive personally.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

He's right, milt is the sperm and seminal fluid or reproductive glands of a fish that contain same.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Sub-Mariner*
neither of those links discuss bloat. 
calcium montmorillonite clay is eaten by animals in the wild, but it's specifically to counteract toxins they have ingested (and to obtain minerals). Bloat is not caused by the ingestion of toxins...


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Number6 said:


> *Sub-Mariner*
> neither of those links discuss bloat.


Never said they did Number6. There was talk about clay being used in their food so I posted what Dainichi said about it.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Never said they did Number6. There was talk about clay being used in their food so I posted what Dainichi said about it.


Oops, sorry... When you quoted my comment about bloat, i assumed that was what you meant the links for.


----------

